# Instashopper



## Nsaudra (Mar 20, 2016)

I just signed up, is this worth it is anyone making any Money? I signed up for shopper/Driver. I was told a lot of petco dog food deliveries. I don't want to waste my time. Just trying to find ways to fill in the gaps that amazon flex leave


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Can't speak from experience, however, I've read online several times now that Instashopper has been reducing both shopper and driver pay. Good luck, let us know how it goes!


----------



## DannyBuffet (Mar 1, 2016)

If your in San Francisco. It's decent. They basically have the algorithm set so you make $15 an hour and usually have you only do deliveries. All the stores in the city have tons of shoppers.


----------

